# The Sled Thread



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Who's got one and what do you drive.

Brother just got an Kitty 600, drove it and thinking about one now.

Suggestions, pro's and con's, etc...

We only get about a 2 month season unless I want to trailer it an hour or more, so not looking to spend a fortune.

Proabably $2000.00 - $3000.00?


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

Down here in the deep south we have no need to have snowmobile.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Alabama_Mud_Dog said:


> Down here in the deep south we have no need to have snowmobile.


Why is that?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cant u ride a snowmobile year round?
down here they race em on water.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> cant u ride a snowmobile year round?
> down here they race em on water.


And Mud! :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I could have ridden one for the last 3 days here in Mississippi. This needs to be renamed the sled thread.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

DONE!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup, got one (isn't it nice??). Haven't been on it since 2008. Sigh...thanks for bringing that up :sad: 

It's nothing fancy but really fun to ride. Unfortunatley, in Calgary where we get Chinooks, lack of snow is an issue and I'm too chicken to ride in the mountains. 

If you want to haul it from AB to NS maybe we can strike up a deal


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Shipping it is not expensive. 

What $$ are we talking about and details please!!

and I learned today, it has to have reverse.....dragging it sucks!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Then you won't want mine. I hear you about reverse. I wish mine had that. Dang thing weighs over 700lbs. Can you picture lil ol' me trying to pick up the back end?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, getting a sled real soon but know absolutely nothing about them and getting mixed messages about what to get and not to touch.

Was told to stay away from triples and fan cooled is better for trail riding.

And help, experience or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

triples are better for top end and have a smother in the bars but are heaver. twins usally have more torque down low but are not quite as fast and if you get stuck don't use reverse you will just dig yourself in deeper


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

ive had many sleds. im a polaris guy, i would stay away from cats but thats just my opinion. my buddys have cats and always have **** problems. here a few ive had, the white one i have now. ive had tripples and twins, tripples have alot of top end speed but are heavier in the front end. i prefer the lightweight of the twins.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

heres what i have now


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Link for some manuals:

http://chadt.us/manuals/index.php


----------

